# Filtration question



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi all,

I've read through the pages, and asked a few other members about my canister filter, EHEIM 2213. My tank is a 65 Gallon, and that's what the filter is recommended for.

From a distance (2 meters), the water seems clear; it's never been cloudy since day 1. However, when I'm close to the tank, and the light is on, I can see little particles floating around. I'm not an expert, but what exactly distinguishes good filtration from poor filtration? Should the filtration take care of these little particles? My water parameters are fine, with Ammonia being 0, Nitrites being 0 and Nitrates hovering around 20ppm and lower.

Do you think I have enough filtration? I was thinking of purchasing a lower end Fluval for 1 side of the tank to provide filtration and a current for my p's. Would this be recommended? or would a 2nd canister be a better option.

Thanks


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

do u have a powerhead on the tank??

a powerhead will produce for of a current in the tank and maybe the smaller particales will be moved around more and be filtered out by your filter.


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

I was thinking of a Powerhead or the internal filter. It seems they do the same thing, except the filter provides the filtration too.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

You have to be more specific on how you define "filtration". If you are keeping ammonia/nitrite at zero and nitrate below 20 ppm, then you have adequate biological filtration for your current bioload.

The small particles you see floating in the water can be easily removed with a good mechanical filter. A Magnum fitted with a micron cartridge or a Diatom filter will quickly filter out all the tiny debris.

BTW, to answer your topic question, visibility alone does not determine good filtration. The water can be crystal clear using a micron filter but can still have problems with water chemistry.


----------

